
The Good Guys Are Winning – AIER - mrfusion
https://www.aier.org/article/the-good-guys-are-winning/
======
sharemywin
These are the states their basing their victory on.

Arkansas, Iowa, Nebraska, North Dakota, and South Dakota.

I'm sure if you look at population density we might figure out why those
states could work without lock downs.

------
tomohawk
Sweden last week reached the point at which they have no surplus deaths, as
compared to the same month in previous years.

They still have covid deaths, but only looking at covid deaths instead of the
big picture is mistaken. Practically any policy pursued by a government will
result in deaths. Comparing against surplus deaths is the best measure.

~~~
mrfusion
Interesting. I wasn’t aware of that. I’m confused why this is downvoted.

